
Ask HN: What's the state of the art for reverse proxies? - awinter-py
Had a friend ask me how to replace an nginx RP to support &#x27;canary percentages&#x27; and server names on the backend (instead of IPs). I had no idea what to say.<p>I&#x27;ve never worked with an RP I would recommend. (haproxy was the standard 2 years ago when I touched this last but powerful config languages turn me off).<p>Any insight from the community?
======
stray
He wants to replace nginx? Or does he want something like:

[https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/modules/domain_resolve/](https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/modules/domain_resolve/)

and

[https://github.com/Telefonica/nginx-
canary](https://github.com/Telefonica/nginx-canary)

?

~~~
awinter-py
These were useful, thanks.

Friend ended up going with haproxy -- didn't feel comfortable operating 3rd-
party code in their core infrastructure.

